# Cannot transfer file download to Internet Download Manager. Error 0x80070005



## Southern Belle (Aug 20, 2004)

heyal,

this is the error from internet download manager when trying to download a number of files.

i have tried to search the error but come up empty, if anyone knows the reason for this could you please let me know?

thanks,
southern belle


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

There are a number of things that could be wrong.

First, what anti-virus are you using?

Can you use the internet normally in your browser?


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 20, 2004)

reventon said:


> There are a number of things that could be wrong.
> 
> First, what anti-virus are you using?
> 
> Can you use the internet normally in your browser?


hi,

i think it may have been a glitch it started working again after i exited it and opened it back up.:4-dontkno

i use kaspersky internet security 2011, and yes i can use the internet normally in my browser, idm wants to d/l everything tho, lol.

thanks for your response it's greatly appreciated!:heartlove


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Southern Belle said:


> i think it may have been a glitch it started working again after i exited it and opened it back up.:4-dontkno


So it's working fine now?

*If *you do get any more problems then they are probably related to Kaspersky - especially seeing as you can use the internet fine.

Check that Kaspersky has an exception for the IDM program.

If so, and you are still getting problems, then you have 2 choices.

1. Uninstall IDM, and just use the default download manager in your browser.

2. Uninstall Kaspersky. This is the option that I would take, mainly because I have seen lots of problems with Kaspersky on Windows 7 systems.

Remove Kaspersky with this tool - http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463

Then replace it with Microsoft Security Essentials (free): http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Then hopefully the problems will be no more.


----------



## imjustanoobie (Jun 25, 2011)

i'm just new and encountered this error twice

for the benefit of the others,

try to uninstall your IDM as default (it will not delete your history etc etc etc)

and reinstall it again it works for me (twice) :wink:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback and I'm sure it will benefit others.


imjustanoobie said:


> i'm just new and encountered this error twice
> 
> for the benefit of the others,
> 
> ...


----------

